# Shortcut Keys For Importing Photos



## ADubin (Aug 5, 2011)

In Lightroom 3 are there any shortcut keys that will allow you pick and unpick a photo and advance you to your next photo like the Library Module has?  I would appreciate a response because this would really speed up my input workflow. Thanks, ADubin


----------



## clee01l (Aug 5, 2011)

Your query is not very complete.  The Library module is in Lightroom3.  The input panel (also in LR3) just has the instructions needed to let LR begin the import process. In the center panel of the input dialog you have a grid view of thumbnails each with a little checkbox to indicate whether it gets included in the import process.  Could this be what you mean? 
Once the Import process starts, you are back in the Library module looking at the "Previous Import" collection.  You do not need to wait until the import process completes before beginning your evaluating each image with pick or reject flags.  LR can continue the import process in the background while you get down to the important business of deciding which images to keep. 

*Some things that can accelerate your workflow:
*

On the "Apply During Import" panel
Select a Develop Preset
Some basic adjustments that you might apply to every photo in Develop or Quick Develop

Select a Metadata Preset.  these can include
© information
IPTC Creator information
Color Label text (I use red to indicate that I have not yet post processed this image)
Keywords (if there is one keyword that applies to all or almost all of the images, add it here and you won't need to add it to the images later.)
Title and Caption (Completely or partially fill in the Title and/or Caption to save your self from having to do this later)


Create and use Import Presets: ​
If you repeatedly take photos at a particular location, create a preset that includes that location as a keyword.
If you switch metadata presets, creat an import preset to map the changes in the "Apply During Import"  that occur over and over.

These "Apply During Import" affect every image in the current import so they shoud reflect global metadata (or global metadata that apply to most with the exceptions being corrected in the Library module. Some things that you can't do on import:

Add a pick/reject flag
Assign a Static Collection (you can assign an image to a Smart Collection by applying metadata on import to meet the Smart Collection criteria e.g that red label that I assigned above causes all my images to start out in the smart collection that I have named "00.04.01-UnAdjusted Red Label Imports")


----------



## ADubin (Aug 5, 2011)

*Response to Previous Thread*

What I'm referring to is the "Auto Advance" or using the "Cap Lock" that exists in the Library Module to advance from photo to photo.  Refer the attached image.  My question is there anyway to do the same thing when you are importing photos into LR 3 or hopefully that maybe added into LR 4.  What I would to have done, would be when you check or un-check a photo it moves to the next photo rather than using the arrow key.  ADubin

ps I hope this clarifies my question.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 5, 2011)

Cletus, I think he's asking about working in Loupe view in the Import dialog.  I always just import everything, so I'm not sure about the answer...


----------



## clee01l (Aug 5, 2011)

AFAIK, there is no auto-Advance in the Import Dialog window.  Like Mark, my goal is to get the import process started with as little effort as possible. I rarely de-select images since they can be imported faster than I can decide to uncheck them and focus my attention on the Previous Import collection in the LR Library.  As I said earlier, I never wait for the import to finish before I begin my task of culling  And as you have noticed, there are more tools at your disposal in the Library module.  

If you insist on culling before import, the space-bar and right arrow toggles the check and moves to the next thumbnail.  I have a Bamboo touch pad with 4 programmable keys.  I have these programmed for {X}{Next}, {P}{Next}, {Next} and {Z}  This if for quickly evaluating image in the Library.  I suppose if I wanted to program a key for {Space}{Next} you could do that.  Also with OSX in {System Preferences}{Keyboard & Mouse} pane, there’s a tab for Keyboard Shortcuts  where you can assign any shortcut you like to any application listed.  You might try that to see if it meets your needs.

_It is always useful information for those of us trying to answer questions to have your user profile completed.  Had you not posted the screen shot showing a uniquely Mac menu, I would never have known to suggest using the OSX Keyboard shortcuts. _


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 5, 2011)

The answer is just a plain no to what you are asking, however do place an Idea over at Photoshop.com (there is a link in the menu bar at the top of the page) as I'm sure it would garner some support and who knows...................


----------



## ADubin (Aug 6, 2011)

I want to thank everybody for responding to my inquiry.  I see the bottom line answer is no, but you have given me some ideas on developing other things I can do to automate this process.  Thanks again to everyone.  Have a great day,  ADubin


----------



## liveskullfacehead (Sep 27, 2011)

They are the U and P keys. U = Off P = On


----------

